# hello



## farmington (Jul 14, 2014)

New to the forum.  Just bought my first stingray to restore, a yellow 73 Stingray deluxe.  Not sure if I want to keep it yellow (needs paint), and I really wanted a blue one.  was really surprised when I started my search as to how difficult it would be to find a decent bike.  Anyway, I have located a really nice white glitter seat for it.  IF I change it to blue, what color grips would I need?  Is there a site that shows all of the different color combos?  My bike came with a yellow seat (that's all torn up) and yellow grips.  Thanks for all your help


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 14, 2014)

farmington said:


> New to the forum.  Just bought my first stingray to restore, a yellow 73 Stingray deluxe.  Not sure if I want to keep it yellow (needs paint), and I really wanted a blue one.  was really surprised when I started my search as to how difficult it would be to find a decent bike.  Anyway, I have located a really nice white glitter seat for it.  IF I change it to blue, what color grips would I need?  Is there a site that shows all of the different color combos?  My bike came with a yellow seat (that's all torn up) and yellow grips.  Thanks for all your help




Google hyper-formance.com that's Pete's shop will answer your questions


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 14, 2014)

*Well......*

Always nice to see pictures of bikes we are talking about. Whenever I here the word restore, I always like to remind members that bikes are only original once. Whatever you choose good luck with your project.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2014)

When ever I here the word "restore" I think money pit! I believe a lot of folks really mean refurbish. V/r Shawn


----------



## farmington (Jul 14, 2014)

I realize its not going to be "cheap" but I'm used to restoring cars, so it seems rather inexpensive.  Bike has very nice chrome.  Have already bought seat and sissy bar.  Needs tires/tubes and paint.


----------



## farmington (Jul 15, 2014)

Want to get a westwind tire for the front and a slick for the rear.  is there a preferred supplier of these?


----------

